# Huge Boxed Sets



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello, I am looking for suggestions on worthwhile huge boxed sets. Best Karajan & Solti sets would be appreciated.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Get this one:









One of the best cult classical labels.


----------

